# Casper the "friendly" ghost (lol) ...



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody!

Thought i would start a journal here about my bettas, just for the heck of it.
I am not really good with journals, but i will give it a shot 

Here goes!!!


10/24/12
*CASPER*

I have had Casper, my baby HMDT for almost 2 weeks now. It may seem strange, but he seems to have grown so much. Besides, he was pure cellophane when i got him, with a blue irid all over him.

I checked on him today and was shocked to see that he appeared to have marbled over night! He went from a patchy cellophane, two weeks later he has black marbling!!!

I am so excited to see what he will look like when he is fully grown!!!


10/24/12
*HONEYCOMB*

Honeycomb has been with me for almost 2 years now. I cant believe it! His b-day is in April!
When i first got him, i thought he was a female he was so small! He has grown from an inch and a half pure yellow/white and today, he is a pine-appled yellow black, like a bumblebee 


I also upgraded from Aqueon betta food to Omega One, and i have to say i am very pleased, and so are my bettas!!


I currently own:
-1 TOP FIN 10 gallon tank
-1 3 gallon MARINELAND Elipse Crescent tank with LED

I plan on getting some rasboras soon 



Thanks for reading! I will continue to post!!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Its super cool that Casper is marbling! Good luck with the journal!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks! I love your avi and signature


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*10/29/12*

getting some sand tommorrow to redo the 10 gal. and a couple of weeks later getting some peppered or pygmy cories!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

UGH. Ok, so finished putting sand in the 10 gal! It looks amazing, i am so very pleased!

I will be getting 3 peppered cories soon!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow nice  love the decorating


----------

